# Testosterone Naturally



## AllOut (Mar 15, 2009)

Guys,

I'm looking for any natural way to boost testosterone.  (Aren't we all?)  I'm middle aged and definitely need to watch and do anything that will help in this area.  I am mostly interested in diet and lifestyle means to this end.  There's been a lot of research and discoveries in this area, but somehow I feel like I'm missing something basic.  I feel like it's very easy to see it crater.

Increase Testosterone

Any suggestions?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...ce-sleep-optimal-testosterone-production.html


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 15, 2009)

tribulus


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2009)

Tribulus does nothing for testosterone production.


----------



## AllOut (Mar 15, 2009)

Prince said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/b...ce-sleep-optimal-testosterone-production.html



Great link!  Thanks.  Any other similar info is much appreciated.


----------



## AllOut (Mar 15, 2009)

Built said:


> Tribulus does nothing for testosterone production.



I though trib increased LH which in some guys increase T?  Is that accurate?


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2009)

That's the rumour. So far no studies on humans have made this link.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2009)

Some have compared the tonic properties of Tribulus terrestris to the effects of ginseng, but these occur due to entirely different mechanisms. It is also claimed that Tribulus terrestris increases testosterone by increasing gonadotropin-releasing hormone with gonadotropic adaptogen compound contained in Tribulus terrestris (GnRH) which in turn stimulates the production of LH and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH). Testosterone, besides its role in muscle-building and raising fertility and libido, is known to have a positive effect on bone marrow activity (for red blood cell production) and the immune system.[citation needed]

Animal studies in rats, rabbits and primates have demonstrated that administration of Tribulus terrestris extract can produce statistically significant increases in levels of testosterone, dihydrotestosterone and dehydroepiandrosterone,[7] and produces effects suggestive of aphrodisiac activity.[8] On the other hand, one recent study found that T. terrestris caused no increase in testosterone or LH in young men,[9] and another found that a commercial supplement containing androstenedione and herbal extracts, including T. terrestris, was no more effective at raising testosterone levels than androstenedione alone.[10]

The active chemical in T. terrestris is likely to be protodioscin (PTN),[11] a cousin to DHEA. In a study with mice, Tribulus was shown to enhance mounting activity and erection better than testosterone cypionate.[citation needed] This however, is not as convincing as one might think. Although an OTC supplement outpacing a pharmaceutical is big news, testosterone cypionate is a synthetic ester of testosterone engineered for its longer activity. To be effective, its level must build up in the system of the animal using it. This process usually takes 2–3 weeks.National Institutes of Health, DailyMed: About DailyMed, retrieved on 2007-11-15  The proerectile aphrodisiac properties were concluded to likely be due to the release of nitric oxide from the nerve endings innervating the corpus cavernosum penis.



Tribulus terrestris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2009)

I can speak to the improvement in stiffies in men over forty, at least anecdotally *cough*, but speculation aside, as yet, no proof of increased androgen-levels in humans. 

I tried it for a while a few years back. My boobs got huge - and incredibly sore. They were so sore, it hurt to have bright light cast upon them. Hubby was instructed to only LOOK at them, and even so, only as an image reflected in the mirror. 

As a boob-man, he was in Hell. LMAO!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 16, 2009)

Built said:


> I can speak to the improvement in stiffies in men over forty, at least anecdotally *cough*, but speculation aside, as yet, no proof of increased androgen-levels in humans.
> 
> I tried it for a while a few years back. My boobs got huge - and incredibly sore. They were so sore, it hurt to have bright light cast upon them. Hubby was instructed to only LOOK at them, and even so, only as an image reflected in the mirror.
> 
> As a boob-man, he was in Hell. LMAO!



quite possible be the best comment on this forum board


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2009)

Built said:


> I tried it for a while a few years back. *My boobs got huge *- and incredibly sore. They were so sore, it hurt to have bright light cast upon them. Hubby was instructed to only LOOK at them, and even so, only as an image reflected in the mirror.



seriously?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> quite possible be the best comment on this forum board


most definitely!


----------



## AllOut (Mar 17, 2009)

Prince said:


> Some have compared the tonic properties of Tribulus terrestris to the effects of ginseng, but these occur due to entirely different mechanisms. It is also claimed that Tribulus terrestris increases testosterone by increasing gonadotropin-releasing hormone with gonadotropic adaptogen compound contained in Tribulus terrestris (GnRH) which in turn stimulates the production of LH and follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH). Testosterone, besides its role in muscle-building and raising fertility and libido, is known to have a positive effect on bone marrow activity (for red blood cell production) and the immune system.[citation needed]
> 
> Animal studies in rats, rabbits and primates have demonstrated that administration of Tribulus terrestris extract can produce statistically significant increases in levels of testosterone, dihydrotestosterone and dehydroepiandrosterone,[7] and produces effects suggestive of aphrodisiac activity.[8] On the other hand, one recent study found that T. terrestris caused no increase in testosterone or LH in young men,[9] and another found that a commercial supplement containing androstenedione and herbal extracts, including T. terrestris, was no more effective at raising testosterone levels than androstenedione alone.[10]
> 
> ...



Dang - you're makin' my head hurt!  No, thx for the informative post.

This is yet another supplement that you should they had studied a little more.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> quite possible be the best comment on this forum board



<curtsy>




Prince said:


> seriously?


Seriously. It was like the WORST PMS EVER. 

(They really LOOKED good though!)


----------



## Perdido (Mar 18, 2009)

AllOut said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for any natural way to boost testosterone.  (Aren't we all?)  I'm middle aged and definitely need to watch and do anything that will help in this area.  I am mostly interested in diet and lifestyle means to this end.  There's been a lot of research and discoveries in this area, but somehow I feel like I'm missing something basic.  I feel like it's very easy to see it crater.
> 
> ...



I read through your link and didn't see "sun" mentioned. Getting some exposure time out in the sun helps I believe.
I don't know the science behind it or if in fact it really does help. Just figured I bring it up and let the fitness geeks debate it.


----------



## AllOut (Apr 20, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I read through your link and didn't see "sun" mentioned. Getting some exposure time out in the sun helps I believe.
> I don't know the science behind it or if in fact it really does help. Just figured I bring it up and let the fitness geeks debate it.



I have read that before as well but have never seen a study to really prove it.  And, besides, the last thing I need is any more skin damage!  No, the other concern I have is that increased sun exposure increases melatonin which is slightly anti-androgen, right?


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Vitamin D is a steroid hormone precursor. I take 2000 IU daily, and I'm going to up it as soon as I finish this bottle of pills. 

Melatonin is an antioxidant, and has anti-estrogen properties from what I understand. Didn't know about the anti-androgen stuff. Hmm... 
<off to pubmed we go!>


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

Built at her best......



Built said:


> I can speak to the improvement in stiffies in men over forty, at least anecdotally *cough*, but speculation aside, as yet, no proof of increased androgen-levels in humans.
> 
> I tried it for a while a few years back. My boobs got huge - and incredibly sore. They were so sore, it hurt to have bright light cast upon them. Hubby was instructed to only LOOK at them, and even so, only as an image reflected in the mirror.
> 
> As a boob-man, he was in Hell. LMAO!


----------

